# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  "البوليساريو" تدعو رايس إلى "إقناع" المغرب بحل قضية الصحراء

## حسان القضاة

دعا رئيس جبهة البوليساريو محمد عبد العزيز وزيرة الخارجية الاميركية كوندوليزا رايس "الى التدخل لدى المغرب من اجل احترام حق الشعب الصحراوي في تقرير المصير", كما

أكثر...

----------


## حفيـــد السندباد

*بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم.
أستهل كلامي  كالآتي , يا صحافة ’ أنت قلعة حصينة للدفاع عن أوطاننا , ومما لا شك فيه  أن معظم الامم  تنظر اليك كقاعدة متقدمة  للتحرر والدفاع عن الوطن ,فالجزائر واسبانيا وخونة البوليساريو الداخل  , لا تقل من رعب   طائرات  الاف 16.F.أو الصواريخ العابرة للقارات , وهو ما لم يفهمه النظام في المغرب , هو أن الصحافة الحرة المكتوبة والالكترونية  هو حصن منيع وقاعدة متقدمة للدفاع عن الوطن, فلا يهم ان انتقدت  النظام , ففي انتقادها للنظام وهفواته , فأنتم الحكام تصححون أخطاءكم , والشعب يتمسك أكثر بها ويتتبع ما يحدث وما ينسج وما يحبك من فخاخ لوطننا العزيز,أنتم الحكام تتصرفون تصرف الافراد وليس دولة مؤسسات تأخذ القرارات باشراك النخبة العاقلة ,-استقبلتم الجزارة ليفني الاسرائيلية والعالم يصدر مذكرة بحث ضدها-قمتم بجعل أرض الوطن موطن تعذيب لاشخاص مجرد أشير اليهم  بكلمة ,يشتبه في انتمائه الى تنظيم القاعدة لارضاء جوج بوش ,ومنحتكم كل النقط الايجابية للتجارة مع أروبا وامريكا,قطعتم العلاقة مع  فنزويلا وايران من أجل ارضاء امريكا واسرائيل ,أغلقتم دور القرآن لارضاء الغرب , استبحتم السياسة الجنسية واطلقتم جحافل من فتيات المغرب  للدعارة في كل أقطاب المعمور لآظهار أن المملكة ليست متشددة , اطلقتم العنان للشواذ لارضاء الغرب ,تنازلتم عن ارض المغرب في الشرق, تنازلتم عن أرض المغرب في الشمال, وهجرتم الجمال لآمريكا الجنوبية بحثا عن أصوات من أجل الصحراء في خطوة بهلوانية, تنازلتم عن موريطانيا ذات زمن غفلة, ومنحتم أرض الوطن من طنجة حتى لكويرة للشركات البترولية الاجنبية بحصة 75/100 ,وبقي للوطن 25/100.فاعتقلتم الدركي  المغربي عمر بوزلماط ابن جبال الريف الاصيل , لانه صرح باكتشاف أكبر حقل للبترول في العالم بالمغرب, أراد قطع الطريق على الشركات الاجنبية حتى يتسنى للمغرب أخذ حصة 70 الى 75/100 وليس 25/100.وأقبروه في السجن مع العلم أن الضروف تحتم علينا الاستثمار في الادمغة المغربية لمواجهة الغطرسة  الجوارية , اسبانيا والجزائر.
-أصلي الفجر وأقول الله ينصرنا على القوم الظالمين.
-أما الجزائر  التي ضحى من أجلها المغاربة , ورفض المغاربة ترسيم الحدود الشرقية مع الجزائر اعتبارا لان الجزائر أخت لنا, وكان للمغرب الفرصة لترسيم الحدود حتى تلمسان , نصف المغرب  استحوذت عليه الجزائر  ابان الاستعمار ’ حينما كانت فرنسا تقضم أرض المغرب وتضيفها الى الجزائر بعد اكتشاف البترول بها , وكانت تسميه فرنسا -دوزيام فرانسيس-لانها كانت تظن أن تخلد هناك , ولم تفكر في يوم من الايام منح  الاستقلال للجزائر  ,وها هنا اليوم ترون دولة عربية سببت في مقتل آلاف الجنود المغاربة ظلما وعدوانا , فالصحراء مغربية  عن بكرة أبيها , فالمغرب كانت له حدودا مع السنيغال, فمتى كان البوليزاريو  وطنا , متى كان دولة ؟ في أي زمن ؟   متى كان له سلطان , من غير السلاطين العلويين ’ اللذين ارتكبوا اخطاءا دون استشارة شعبهم , واليوم يشركون الشعب المغربي في ويلات القتل , يرتكبون الاخطاء والشعب يؤدي الثمن. نحن لا نريد سفك دماء الجزائر يين باعتبارهم اخوانا في العروبة والاسلام ,  وهم على عكس ذلك , فالجنود الجزائريين كلما لاحظوا راعي غنم أو ابل تائها في النقط الحدودية الغير مرسومة يطلقون عليه النار , في الآونة الاخيرة , اطلقوا  النار على مدني مغربي تائه لا علاقة له لا بالسلاح ولا يشكل خطرا و واردوه قتيلا , ثم اندفع الجنود والضباط يقهقهون ويضحكون , وقال القاتل  رافعا يده  متنشيا بالدقة في الرماية وضحك قائلا بالفرنسية voilà les bons tireurs..... je l'ai eu.... haaaheee فبالله عليكم , هل  هؤلاء يتسمون بالاخلاق ؟ بالاسلام ؟  ويقومون بسرقة الاغنام والابل , وعلى عكس الجنود المغاربة , لم يسبق لهم على الاطلاق أن أطلقوا نارا على جزائري منذ حرب حاسي بيضاء سنة 1963. واليوم يؤازرون البوليزاريو , ويوضفون أموال النفط الطائلة لشراء  أحدث الاسلحة استعدادا  لحرب عاشوراء , وهي حرب الالعاب...لانها بدون سبب ..وحتى الزعيم الماكر للبوليزاريو هو مغربي , ووالده بمراكش.
- لم يبق لا اسلام ..لا عروبة ..لا انسانية ..
- ولكن نحمل الاخطاء الجسيمة للنظام المغربي للتساهل في قضية وطنية مغربية  ,وبالهفوات سربنا الشكوك في عقلية المنتظم الدولي الذي ليس له أية دراية  بالقضية , وكان الاجدر  بالقيام بهجوم مسلح على تندوف المغربية واسترجاعها , ومطاردة البوليساريو حتى العمق الجزائري , والرد بعنف على احراق وتدمير  80/100 من الحقول البترولية الجزائرية. وهذا هو الحل الذي ينتظر المغرب والمغاربة للدفاع عن الصحراء المغربية  الجنوبية واسترجاع الصحراء الشرقية , بدءا برفع دعوى ضد فرنسا والجزائر . فالبرقية واضحة لحكام الجزائر ,اذا اخترتم الحرب من أجل صحرائنا ,فاعلموا  أنكم قد اخترتم الاذلال الابدي  ’ فعليكم بمراجة تاريخ حروب المغرب عبر التاريخ وضد دول عظمى..لعلكم تذكرون , فان الذكرى تنفع المومنين.*

----------

